# Wooden photo album



## Deanoside (Nov 5, 2017)

My brother-in-law passed away unexpectedly a few months ago I wanted to make something or his parents .So I decided to make a wooden photo album. They loved it That was my 1st attempt at wooden hinges .I definitely learned a lot on that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## CWS (Nov 5, 2017)

Deanoside said:


> My brother-in-law passed away unexpectedly a few months ago I wanted to make something or his parents .So I decided to make a wooden photo album. They loved it That was my 1st attempt at wooden hinges .I definitely learned a lot on that one.
> 
> View attachment 136634
> 
> ...


I'm sure it will be a treasure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 5, 2017)

Very nice! What will keep the photos from falling out?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (Nov 5, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Very nice! What will keep the photos from falling out?


I glued a album thing in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2017)

Pretty nifty... never tried the wooden hinges, but I r ally like the look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

